# LED Lights on TT



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

I received a letter today saying I could have the TTS bi-xenon LED daytime running lights fitted for my TT for £895 including Parts and Fitting.

I have the standard halogen lights so is this definitely right? Sure I read on the Audi sight that you need to have Xenon's fitted?

Also, I'm sure TTs owners hate this and I'm not doing it to make it look like a TTS, I just really like them!

Also, assuming I can get this done do they fit the DRL control in the car, next to the automatic settings and full beam etc.

Also, £895 is a lot of money for some stupid lights :mrgreen:


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Doubt that will be fitting from halogen. Think you need to have xenon lights fitted already. It will probably say on the letter somewhere I imagine.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

hemTT said:


> Doubt that will be fitting from halogen. Think you need to have xenon lights fitted already. It will probably say on the letter somewhere I imagine.


Hi, thats what I always thought but it says 'we thought you might like to know that the base model Audi TT can now have TTS bi-xenon LED daytime running lights fitted.'

I hope its not an error?

It does on about the advantages being 'Greater Visibility' and that DRL's are included.

So its not like its just for the DRL's.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Any Ideas? I'm sure this is wrong but then again why would they send me the letter if it wasn't correct, unless its an error???


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TheDude said:


> It does on about the advantages being 'Greater Visibility' and that DRL's are included.
> 
> So its not like its just for the DRL's.


That could well mean just greater visiibilty to other road users though?

That's a lot of money if it's just for the DRLs, but I'd be interested in the outcome.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

igotone said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > It does on about the advantages being 'Greater Visibility' and that DRL's are included.
> ...


Would be a bit harsh if I can't have this as they know what spec car I have and Id like to think they wouldnt send them to everyone.

It says the Base Model TT which would be without Xenon's.

Will ring Monday morning when the service desk is open!


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

The below is from audi website. It starts by saying owners of base model but then continues to refer tto xenon. I think they mean base model as in non TTS or 3.2

Owners of the base model Audi TT can now have TTS bi-xenon LED daytime running lights fitted.
The Audi TTS headlight kit enhances the TT's sporty appearance while improving road safety. The LEDs run throughout the day to increase the TT's visibility to other road users. Because LEDs use less energy than conventional halogen lights, their life expectancy is longer.

Advantages of LED headlights include:
- They adopt the look of the Audi TTS 
- The kit includes daytime running lights 
- Greater visibility means increased road safety 
- No TÜV registration required
- Low fitting costs - easy exchange of headlights with re-coding in accordance with the installation instructions

Package includes:
- Xenon headlights with right and left-hand LED daytime running lights 
- Integral light control unit and gas discharge lamp 
- Installation instructions 
- Warning sticker

Compatible with the following models:
Audi TT Coupe (8J) produced from 05/2006 to 07/2006* and from 05/2007 onwards
Audi TT Roadster (8J) from 05/2007 onwards.

*This break in compatibility is because of a software update on control units that were installed at the factory during this period.

It is only possible to retrofit TTS headlights to TTs with the equivalent headlight factory fitted:
1. TT with xenon headlights (PX4) with adaptive light can only be retro-fitted with TTS headlights with adaptive light (AFS - 8J2052180A)
2. TT with xenon headlights (PX4) without adaptive light can only be retro-fitted with TTS headlights without adaptive light (AFS - 8J2052180)

The kit cannot be retro-fitted to vehicles with halogen headlights.

For more information or pricing please contact our parts department.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

hemTT said:


> The below is from audi website. It starts by saying owners of base model but then continues to refer tto xenon. I think they mean base model as in non TTS or 3.2
> 
> Owners of the base model Audi TT can now have TTS bi-xenon LED daytime running lights fitted.
> The Audi TTS headlight kit enhances the TT's sporty appearance while improving road safety. The LEDs run throughout the day to increase the TT's visibility to other road users. Because LEDs use less energy than conventional halogen lights, their life expectancy is longer.
> ...


Cheers for that!

Although I cant say I'm to happy that they have sent me a letter saying I can have them when I can't?

So is it not possible to change my lights to xenon's?

Think Ill ring Audi and tell them not to send me letter's which don't apply to me, complete lack of care! :x


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

I still maybe wrong. Worth a phone call to confirm. Then when they say you can't that's your opening for a telling off.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's the letter I received.

It calls it the 'Audi TTS headlight kit'!

Not the 'Daytime Running Light Kit' like on the Accessories website,
http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-a...ssories-searcher/details.do?accessoryId=13348

Yet again though, this is most likely an error as surely they would charge more to have the xenon lights put in.

However it specifically states 'Base Model TT'










Surely it wouldn't say 'the kit includes daytime running lights' if that's all it was? Wouldn't that be pretty obvious?

I can't help but think I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I dont know about improving road safety, in todays telegraph it says that drivers have been dazzled by xenon lights and that steps will be taken to ensure they are safe. Does not say what steps.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can't say I'm happy Audi dealers are offer exclusive equipment to base models either......
Spits in the face of the customers when Audi says they done wanted mod'd cars.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Can't say I'm happy Audi dealers are offer exclusive equipment to base models either......
> Spits in the face of the customers when Audi says they done wanted mod'd cars.


Hey,

I know you don't support this but how would you read this letter?

Would you assume there is now an additional TTS Headlight Pack or do you think they have just messed up and this only applies if you have xenons?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its Xenons to Xenon/LEDs only. but Bryn had his convered to Xenons by Lazydaz.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Just rang my local Audi about the letter I received and they said they would be able to fit the bi-xenon's with Led Lights?

I then asked her to check as I didn't think they could update from halogen's.

She went away and checked with the service manager and said that they could do it because they just replace the entire unit???

Im getting a call back soon...

However Im expecting that it will be to say she has made a mistake and I can't actually have them after all! :x


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Interesting. Don't get your hopes up till they confirm.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

newt said:


> I dont know about improving road safety, in todays telegraph it says that drivers have been dazzled by xenon lights and that steps will be taken to ensure they are safe. Does not say what steps.


Will they also take steps to ensure the opposite I wonder? aka the silly muppets who I see day to day without any lights on at all AT NIGHT! :x


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

hemTT said:


> Interesting. Don't get your hopes up till they confirm.


Thats the annoying thing, Ive told myself that theres no chance, yet when you get told they will do it there's always a tinge of hope! :mrgreen:

Surely even if they charged me more they would still make a large profit for something that they could do quite easily.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

TheDude said:


> hemTT said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Don't get your hopes up till they confirm.
> ...


I wouldn't put it past them getting it wrong and having to come back to you stating you already require factory fitted xenons before they can replace with LED xenons. If not i'm sure quite a few people on here would be interested. The only thing I kind of regret not having is xenons.

Keep us posted.


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Its Xenons to Xenon/LEDs only. but Bryn had his convered to Xenons by Lazydaz.


Yes and I bought these of him and had Hazydayz fit them. I originally had Halogen lights and the only extra needed was a small wiring loom. If retrofitted its not a legal requiremnet to have auto levelling.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Well what do you know!

I just rang Audi back, they didn't ring me, and its not possible!

I've told them to amend there letter at the risk of disappointing further customers!

Good thing I already knew from these forums otherwise I would have been really disappointed! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

heathstimpson said:


> If retrofitted its not a legal requiremnet to have auto levelling.


I'll think you'll find it is....
the law makers do not share you view in terms of requirements..

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roadsafety/drs/hidheadlamps


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> heathstimpson said:
> 
> 
> > If retrofitted its not a legal requiremnet to have auto levelling.
> ...


I am goin on what I have been told by the company that sells and installs these. If you have magnetic ride its about two hours to sort out self levelling; if you don't its around eight or nine. I specifically asked about the requirements and they assurred me it wasn't a legal requirement for retrofitted kits. Need to speak with them about this now.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

UK cars fitted with Xenon headlights need both self levelling lights AND headlamp washers by law. I don't know if it's part of the MOT test, but if it is it could cause you some grief. I had Xenons on the S2000 which had both self levelling and headlight washers. Quite a few times I got aggro from cars in front who thought I was flashing them or complained of being dazzled, particularly on uneven roads.


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

igotone said:


> UK cars fitted with Xenon headlights need both self levelling lights AND headlamp washers by law. I don't know if it's part of the MOT test, but if it is it could cause you some grief. I had Xenons on the S2000 which had both self levelling and headlight washers. Quite a few times I got aggro from cars in front who thought I was flashing them or complained of being dazzled, particularly on uneven roads.


Yep I know this but HazzyDays were adament that the self levelling wasn't a legal requirement for retrofitted lights; I wasn't so sure... I'm the same I get flashed all the time in my other car a Jag with Zenons...


----------



## Monty73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Apologies to bring up an old thread but after reading this thread regarding retrofitting the oem TTS xenon lights from Audi not being compatible on cars with factory fitted halogens. In many other posts it seems lots of folk seem to be able to code lights to work on whichever model they have. If that being the case what information would I need to have to know whether these could be coded for my car (2009 Quattro Stronic). I do really like the car but the headlights are a bit dated now and having led version would make her shine again. Hoping someone can help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Monty73 said:


> Apologies to bring up an old thread but after reading this thread regarding retrofitting the oem TTS xenon lights from Audi not being compatible on cars with factory fitted halogens. In many other posts it seems lots of folk seem to be able to code lights to work on whichever model they have. If that being the case what information would I need to have to know whether these could be coded for my car (2009 Quattro Stronic). I do really like the car but the headlights are a bit dated now and having led version would make her shine again. Hoping someone can help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The standard halogen lights are absolutely shit - I was actually scared driving at night on country lanes in Cheshire. Terrible that Audi even allowed them out of the factory like that.

I want to do the upgrade to the Xenon/Led Drl option and will do it at some point.

In the short term, I bought a xenon aftermarket kit off ebay, with the ballasts and connector loom, for about £60 IIRC, twenty minute swap over and they are a massive uplift over the shitty halogens.

My car has just been through its MOT last week and no issues with them at all.


----------



## Monty73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi nhs99. I did try what you did however after a few months kept getting errors and needed to remove them in the end. As you say the light output for the standard halogens is very poor.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If MOT prevents you from swapping headlights, you can still swap the OEM DLRs to LED. Some TT's (like mine) are already set up for LED DLRs, but it will require a VCDS for the code change.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 8#p8424218


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Monty73 said:


> Hi nhs99. I did try what you did however after a few months kept getting errors and needed to remove them in the end. As you say the light output for the standard halogens is very poor.


I've never had a single error. Very good value for money.


----------



## Monty73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi NHS99, mine were great to begin with but became a pain in the arse by then end. Maybe I got unlucky.

Swiss JP - Hentt's post states that the lights won't be comparable with halogen fitted cars. Do you believe that the lights could be coded for my car? Apologies but I'm not great with car electrics. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Only way to know is with a VCDS to see if your TT is already set up with that option as shown below -









I honestly don't know which years/models/countries got them and which didn't. Mine's a late model 2007 German spec. If you can find someone who has a VCDS, they should be able to check your setting and see if you have that option.

It may also be possible to do this with an OBD-11 dongle/SmartPhone app but I'm not sure what the limits are with these things. :?


----------



## Monty73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi SJP, thanks for your quick reply. I think there's a search on the forum for members with the VCDS equipment. So as long as the option you've posted on the screen grab is found on my scan then I can purchase the lights from the original post. I'd feel more confident buying a brand new set than trying to source separate left and right units off eBay - I'd probably get a mixed set! Fingers crossed and thanks for your assistance.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I bought my DRL LEDs from a re-seller in the UK called ABD.co.uk. Really good service. I had also ordered a couple of replacement LEDs for the front parking lights, but the one good LED one didn't work and the other arrived broken. They took them both back without any problems at all.

https://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/


----------



## Monty73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for the link. Now need to sort out a scan. Do I need someone with VCDS or will any of software packages work?

Cheers


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, you can search the Forum VCDS Stickies to see if there's someone in your area who can run the scan for you.

Personally, I can vouch for the VCDS as I have one. The OBD-11 (OBD-Eleven) is becoming rather popular but I really don't know the capabilities and limitations. I do know that the entry price is pretty cheap, but some require additional charges or "credits" depending on what you do with it.

If you're thinking about getting a VCDS because you plan on keeping your TT for a while, one of the Forum members is selling his in the Marketplace. Ross-Tech is totally cool with ownership transfer, but there are some limitations. Check the KB for more on this subject.

Nice thing about it, it does everything and software updates are free! No additional charges, and they have their own Wiki for error codes, their own Forum and they've been excellent at personally answering my emails.

Whatever you do, don't buy those cheap $20 Chinese knock-off units. Odds are you could end up frying your on-board computer.

You can follow up on the OBD-11 devices here and on other YouTube videos -


----------



## Monty73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Really helpful of you SJP. Just checked the marketplace and unfortunately I don't have enough posts to enter.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Monty73 - If you're seriously interested, I can ask him to send you a PM.


----------



## Monty73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi SJP, will the item show me the screen/info that you flagged up earlier? Also if is it possible to mess things up through lack of knowledge in its operation? It sounds like a great tool in the right hands!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't say if you will see the screen above because I don't know what options your vehicle was programmed with. Best bet before you buy one is to find someone local who can walk you through it.

When I bought mine, I had no idea what I would find in the various Addresses, but simply plugged it into the OBD connection and spent some time browsing through the various screens. Unless you intentionally change something, you can't really do anything wrong by just looking. But before you drop 200-Euros on one, be sure you'll really use it. I can't see dropping that kind of money just to swap out a couple of LEDs.

For me, it was a necessary tool to deal with the convertible top issues and because I wanted to install a reverse camera plus I didn't want to be at the mercy of a Service shop every time I want to see if the vehicle is okay. And now that I have it, I've already re-coded my wife's Tiguan so the mirrors fold when I lock the vehicle.

You can browse through the KB to see the various ways the VCDS can be used and spend some time going through the Ross-Tech videos to see if you'd really use it's full capability. Keep in mind, not every tweak or mod you might read about is possible in all TTs; e.g. needle sweep is not an option in pre-facelift TT like my 2007.

For an example of what you can see in the coding, follow this link -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837153


----------



## Monty73 (Nov 18, 2018)

SJP - It looks like a great piece of kit from the little bit of research I've done this morning. Let me investigate whether anyone local to me can do a scan for the led drl swap over first and funds permitting I might just invest in it.


----------

